# Old School Autotek SX-5750 750 Watts 5 Channel Amp Street Machine



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Autotek SX-5750 750 Watts 5 Channel Amp Street Machine On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Autotek-SX-5750-750-Watts-5-Channel-Amp-Street-Machine/202984802765?


----------

